# Hail Hail my garden is gone



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is the result of the hail storm in Pickering today.
http://s301.photobucket.com/albums/nn61/Calmer_2008/
It ripped so many leaves off of the trees and crushed plants that the air smelled of chlorophyll. Oh well it could have been worse.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Bad day to have been a bird...


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

That sucks 

My mom was rear-ended right after the hail storm passed in Toronto.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

we totally missed it! I drove into pickering and thought it snowed or somthing till i realized it was big ice cubes!

Lots of dents in peoples cars in the parking lot. Totally shaved a bunch of laves off of all the trees...


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

There was nothing like that out where I live.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

My car was parked out in the GO parking lot in Richmond Hill and it took a beating. I have dents all over the roof. Luckily none on the hood. Other cars weren't as lucky. Nothing major at home, just some leaves off my tiny tree out front.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, that's crazy, it completely missed Ajax!!!


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Calmer said:


> Here is the result of the hail storm in Pickering today.
> http://s301.photobucket.com/albums/nn61/Calmer_2008/
> It ripped so many leaves off of the trees and crushed plants that the air smelled of chlorophyll. Oh well it could have been worse.


Oh dear!

But it did sound quite peaceful with the chirping bird and trickling water.

Maybe you can package up the hail and send them to redclove and sakana:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4171

The trees and your beautiful roses will recover, take consolation in that.

Cheers.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

it hailed?

man, i've gotta get my arse off the couch and outside now and again...


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I have seen hail in June before but nothing like that. I can understand now how the farmers feel after a crop is totally hailed to the ground within minutes. My car was outside but luckily didn't get damaged. I put the car into the garage after the first round of pelting. It hailed twice here with about a 5 minutes break in between. 
It seems mother nature's way of pruning.
If the world comes to an end you will probably see it posted here, eh twoheadedfish lol 

Wow, I just looked out my front window and the street sweeper truck is here cleaning the leaf debris off of the street. They were last here in April and only clean once after winter.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I was in the middle of it...both cars on the driveway. Was expecting windows to break. My cars look like golf balls a bit. Haven't seen a much damage in decades.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Calmer said:


> If the world comes to an end you will probably see it posted here, eh twoheadedfish lol


lol yeah. it'll probably go something like "Hey guys, will the black clouds of smoke and fumes pouring from the city adversely affect my tank?"


----------

